# slice problem



## wonslung (Dec 2, 2009)

This is driving me nuts...i've always used sysinstall or sade to mess with slices....i have a machine that just isn't letting me do this...it's driving me insane....

it's freebsd 7.2

i didn't forget to set 

```
sysctl kern.geom.debugflags=16
```

currently, i have 

```
Part      Mount          Size Newfs   Part      Mount          Size Newfs
----      -----          ---- -----   ----      -----          ---- -----
ad4s1d    <none>        512MB /tmp
ad4s1b    swap         4042MB SWAP
ad4s1a    <none>       1024MB /
ad4s1e    <none>       2048MB /usr
```


and about 350 gb of empty space.  I want to add some more slices but no matter what i do with sysinstall or sade it just gives me an error like this:


```
Error mounting /dev/ad4s1f on /usr/obj : No such file or directory
```

i've done this quite a few times....i'm totally lost as to what i'm doing wrong.


----------



## pprocacci (Dec 2, 2009)

mkdir /usr/obj 
Then try sysinstall again.


----------



## wonslung (Dec 2, 2009)

lol, that's not the problem


----------



## pprocacci (Dec 2, 2009)

Clearly /usr/obj doesn't exist.

"Error mounting /dev/ad4s1f on /usr/obj : No such file or directory"

Or does it?


----------



## wonslung (Dec 2, 2009)

you'd think that was the problem...but it isn't

i've tried it with or without the dir, it gives the same error....it's being a *beep**beep**beep**beep**beep*


----------



## pprocacci (Dec 2, 2009)

Does the slice information exist on disk already?

You can check this with bsdlabel (i.e. bsdlabel /dev/ad0s1).

You should see an entry similar to "f: <size> <offset> <fstype> ....."

If it does, you can newfs and mount by hand.  If it doesn't exist, then you can certainly edit the label by hand specifying the slice size/offset you need, then proceed to newfs,mount by hand.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 2, 2009)

And /usr/obj exists by default unless wonslung deleted it.

Use fdisk, bsdlabel and newfs instead. It's clearly documented in the handbook.


----------



## wonslung (Dec 2, 2009)

yah, that's what i just did...never used it before....i'm just confused as to why it's giving me trouble...i've been using SADE for this for quite some time..this is the first trouble i've ever seen


----------

